

Virtual DOM Benchmark (React, Mithril, VirtualDom, VDom, Bobril) - tosh
http://localvoid.github.io/vdom-benchmark/

======
tosh
Great to see more and more virtual dom implementations next to React.

Anyone here who can explain how I would use a virtual dom library in
combination with polymer or web components or would that make not much sense
at all?

